# Will you pop me?



## ReformedWretch (Aug 4, 2006)

Pop my podcast?! Pop it at Pop Current


----------



## Richard King (Aug 4, 2006)

hey you sound like a professional that has been doing this for years. 
Not just the sound opinions but the actual delivery is really well done.


----------



## believer (Aug 4, 2006)

*pod cast*


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks!

Hey Richard, I so appreciate your comment, but you forgot to "pop" the show man. Next time you get the chance can you do that? I'm still stuck on ONE pop.


----------

